# Forget RCI and II... DAE Came Thru For Us!!!



## bigeyes1 (Feb 15, 2007)

I am sooo happy!! I just wanted to give everyone a heads up that you don't need RCI or II to get a decent exchange. We were able to obtain a 2 bedroom at The Ridge at Sedona Golf through DAE. This was our first experience with Dial an Exchange, (any alternate exchange company, for that matter), and we are extremely happy with the results.

I want to thank Marc for making this exchange possible for us. We turned down several resort choices, but he never gave up. He kept looking and found an exchange that works perfectly for us.

This "one on one" personalized experience is so unique, but I love it!!! We will definitely use DAE again.

DAE Rocks!!!

Our Sincerest Thanks~


----------



## Jeni (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations! I am glad you were able to secure the resort you wanted. You most likely would have received the same exchange through II as well. My parents wanted to go to Sedona, so we called II about 2 weeks ago and both Sunterra resorts were available for an exchange through II. They opted for SDA, but RSF was available too. Not sure about RCI; we've stopped using them.


----------



## regatta333 (Feb 15, 2007)

My experience with DAE has also been very positive.  We got our first exchange through them to Wales for October of this year.   They are always very prompt on responding to emails (same day, in my experience) and are also very helpful when I call.

Other positives:

Not having to plan 2 years out for a European exchange;
They actively look for a match;
International exchange fee is $140 compared to $199 for RCI;
Deposits are good for 3 years compared to 2 years for RCI (this applies to Wyndham points members since they get assigned deposits and can no longer select weeks from their home resorts).


----------



## bigeyes1 (Feb 15, 2007)

We're no longer RCI members.  Our membership expired last year.  We're still II members, but won't be for too long.  

The thing that makes DAE unique is their personalized service.  You can't get that with RCI or II.  Well, I never have, anyway.  I've gotten numerous of emails from DAE.  I'm tired of hearing the same ol' canned response from RCI and/or II.  It's gets old.  

Plus, I felt like DAE (Marc) actually cared about what I wanted.  Marc NEVER gave up on us nor did he push us aside.  He strived to make us happy.   I felt like I was in good hands.   It's a nice feeling.


----------



## KHolleger (Feb 16, 2007)

I have also had only good experiences with DAE and great exchanges!


----------



## xzhan02 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is it entirely true that DAE has not trade power issue ?  Will they work harder on someone deposited a 2 br red Hawaiian week than someone deposited a blue studio ?


----------



## eschjw (Apr 18, 2007)

xzhan02 said:


> Is it entirely true that DAE has not trade power issue ?  Will they work harder on someone deposited a 2 br red Hawaiian week than someone deposited a blue studio ?



Good question xzan02. I deposited a New Years Eve week in Vegas with them and it was gone in a day. So .... I know it has good demand and I am thinking of depositing it again with them. They also seemed to want my Oakmont week in Pigeon Forge. I am happy with the exchange to the Imperial Hawaii that I got with that deposit. I was able to get it on the Dae live web site and did not need to make a personal request that time. 

Joe


----------



## mamiecarter (Apr 19, 2007)

*DAE is OK by me*

I got 2 bonus weeks in Italy at Easter 2006. Now for 2008 I exchanged for 2 seqential weeks in a 2 bedroom for cancun. Not a luxury resort but I want to see the areas archiology not party and beach it up. I just got a Last call week on RCI but I cannot bring myself to deposite with them. Fees to high. To much hassel.Now if DAE will just get more east coast inventory!


----------



## Ask DAE (May 2, 2007)

*Thanks Mamiecarter*

We are trying our best to get more from the East Coast. We have been recieving more and more requests there, thanks for the feedback! 

In the meantime, hang in there, we have lots of other experiences available all over the world! 

Fermin


----------

